# Cubbing



## Emma Drage (23 August 2015)

Does anyone know when any cubbing is in Wiltshire?


----------



## MissMistletoe (23 August 2015)

I suggest that you go on this website: http://www.mfha.org.uk/
Scroll down a little and on the left is a link: 'find A Hunt' 
Contact the appropriate Secretary, who will give you details of dates and locations
Secretaries prefer to be contacted via phone.
Good luck!


----------



## Emma Drage (23 August 2015)

Thank you


----------

